# What I made during lockdown



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's a bit of work done during my isolation time: a chest of drawers for my wife's knitting yarn. 
It's made of cherry, with walnut handles, featuring rabbeted half-blind dovetails, full extension drawers, and pocket hole joinery.
It could have been bigger, as it is full, and she still has more yarn! Here is some of her work, if you are interested in what she makes...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave 
Very nice ,walnut pulls nice touch I am she happy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent on the details and joinery...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Excellent work! And a lot of yarn! You’re not done yet, are you?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful job Dave . Liking your ideas of installing the drawers while it’s open like that


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave,

Very nice work. I am sure she will enjoy it.

Frank


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Sweet piece of furniture and looks like it will get plenty of use. Cherry and walnut are 2 of my favorite woods.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell yeh! Beautiful, Dave. 
Just out of curiosity, what's the thinking behind that 'stiffener' running horizontally across the top back of the drawer front in the side view of the drawer?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> Hell yeh! Beautiful, Dave.
> Just out of curiosity, what's the thinking behind that 'stiffener' running horizontally across the top back of the drawer front in the side view of the drawer?


Isn't that the original thickness of the front board where there are no dovetails?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

**Slaps Forehead**



sreilly said:


> Isn't that the original thickness of the front board where there are no dovetails?


OK; what threw me was the apparently different wood grains...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like the drawer front to me with an added face. Good job, never thought of adding the drawer slides with the top off, sure might be easier.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes sense now.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks like the drawer front to me with an added face. Good job, never thought of adding the drawer slides with the top off, sure might be easier.


The drawer front is a 7/16" thick, rabbeted half-blind. It is a solid piece of cherry. The sides are 1/2" poplar. There is no added face.
The front is not the same height as the sides, so the dovetails only go up part way on the front. Here is another view...
Hope this helps!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Liking your ideas of installing the drawers while it’s open like that


Each drawer is isolated from each other by a panel, so that yarn won't fall from one drawer to another. It made sense to install slides from the bottom up, after installing a panel, so that I wouldn't have to be a contortionist!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dman2 said:


> The drawer front is a 7/16" thick, rabbeted half-blind. It is a solid piece of cherry. The sides are 1/2" poplar. There is no added face.
> The front is not the same height as the sides, so the dovetails only go up part way on the front. Here is another view...
> Hope this helps!


1st rate dman


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Good job, Dave. I like the joint showing in the base too.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It is a thing of beauty. I looked at her work very nice. Is it needle felting?


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice build.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

marecat3 said:


> It is a thing of beauty. I looked at her work very nice. Is it needle felting?


No. Marcia mostly does crocheting and knitting. 
She says you might have looked at the fuzzy creatures, and said she uses the hook half of velcro to tease a normal length of yarn, or uses mohair yarn. 
The things I learn at this forum!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well they are wonderful.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Dave...excellent detail on the joinery...love the walnut...!


----------

